# Help



## Mariah12 (Sep 16, 2021)

Help I have a goat that has been having dirrahea for 3 days and it won’t go away 2 weeks  ago he went to the vet and and got treated for coccidia  I just dewormer him yesterday afternoon thinking he might have worms but today he still has dirrahea I been  giving him electrolytes 3 times  a day any suggestions on what I can do he also got Anemic and I’ve been. giving him vitamin b 12


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 16, 2021)

Mariah12 said:


> Help I have a goat that has been having dirrahea for 3 days and it won’t go away 2 weeks  ago he went to the vet and and got treated for coccidia  I just dewormer him yesterday afternoon thinking he might have worms but today he still has dirrahea I been  giving him electrolytes 3 times  a day any suggestions on what I can do he also got Anemic and I’ve been. giving him vitamin b 12


I would call the vet and ask.

Hopefully,  since the vet already saw him, you can get some advice over the phone.

How old is he?  And what is he eating?

If he is looking anemic, you might need to get some iron in him.  I would use a paste.  Usually it is called "pig paste with oral iron"


----------



## Mariah12 (Sep 16, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> I would call the vet and ask.
> 
> Hopefully,  since the vet already saw him, you can get some advice over the phone.
> 
> ...


He is 6 months old  and he has Been eating orchard grass  My vet is short on staff so it’s hard to get ahold of him I wil go out and buy the oral paste  to help him out


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 16, 2021)

Mariah12 said:


> He is 6 months old  and he has Been eating orchard grass  My vet is short on staff so it’s hard to get ahold of him I wil go out and buy the oral paste  to help him out


Bummer on the vet ..  but yes, everyone is short staffed now.

Orchard grass should be perfect feed for him...  something is clearly wrong if he is still having dirrahea. 

Maybe he needs a second round to get rid of the coccidia?


----------



## Mariah12 (Sep 16, 2021)

Yes my goats dirrahea usually last a day or so  but he’s also looking very thin which is concerning  me I just called in but waiting on the doc responds


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 17, 2021)

Did the vet get back with you?

How is your goat?


----------



## Mariah12 (Sep 17, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> Did the vet get back with you?
> 
> How is your goat?


Yesss He did yesterday afternoon  and  he said that the coccidia probably came back so he gave me more albon to treat and recommend me red cell for   Anemic and so far he’s eating and walking around in his pin


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 17, 2021)

Mariah12 said:


> Yesss He did yesterday afternoon  and  he said that the coccidia probably came back so he gave me more albon to treat and recommend me red cell for   Anemic and so far he’s eating and walking around in his pin


Good news!


----------

